# FTP Not working



## dpalme (Nov 25, 2008)

I have enabled FTP in the inetd.conf but for whatever reason it never seems to start up.

Any suggestions on what else to look at?


----------



## marius (Nov 25, 2008)

Check if inetd (ftpd) is listening on port 21


```
sockstat -46
```


----------



## dpalme (Nov 25, 2008)

*Does not appear to be running*

I did the sockstat -46 and it shows other things running but not ftp:

USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS
root     sshd       718   3  tcp4   192.168.0.150:22      192.168.0.50:1943
root     sendmail   635   4  tcp4   127.0.0.1:25          *:*
root     sshd       620   3  tcp6   *:22                  *:*
root     sshd       620   4  tcp4   *:22                  *:*
root     syslogd    506   6  udp6   *:514                 *:*
root     syslogd    506   7  udp4   *:514                 *:*
WWW#


----------



## marius (Nov 25, 2008)

Try to start inetd manually


```
/etc/rc.d/inetd forcestart
```


----------



## dpalme (Nov 25, 2008)

*Hmm that seems to have worked*

at least from looking at the sockstat -46 

WWW# sockstat -46
USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS
root     inetd      751   5  tcp4   *:21                  *:*
root     sshd       718   3  tcp4   192.168.0.150:22      192.168.0.50:1943
root     sendmail   635   4  tcp4   127.0.0.1:25          *:*
root     sshd       620   3  tcp6   *:22                  *:*
root     sshd       620   4  tcp4   *:22                  *:*
root     syslogd    506   6  udp6   *:514                 *:*
root     syslogd    506   7  udp4   *:514                 *:*

But I am concerned that it did not start with a reboot, actually several reboots


----------



## dpalme (Nov 25, 2008)

I figured I would try rebooting and see what happened.....well it did not load.....


----------



## marius (Nov 25, 2008)

To make it start with the operating system, add the following line to /etc/rc.conf

inetd_enable="YES"

All daemons you want to load at startup should be added to that file.


----------



## dpalme (Nov 25, 2008)

ok thanks I really appreciate the help


----------

